# 8 day Movement ..... pictures (picture tread)



## pompe (Jul 8, 2008)

I like to look at pictures of movements ! Here are some i took while playing around with my new camera and lens. Enjoy !

first up is a 8 day travel alarm clock and the second is a Jaeger 8 day car clock and they both strip down uncensored


























































AND the Jaeger....(drumroll)


















































































































































On the last one you can easily understand how the clock works


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Pretty interesting series of photos~Is that a Jaeger as in Jaeger Le Coultre? ;-)


----------



## pompe (Jul 8, 2008)

Beau8 said:


> Pretty interesting series of photos~Is that a Jaeger as in Jaeger Le Coultre? ;-)


yes it is but this one is so old so back then it was only Jaeger ! and later they merged with the company LeCoultre & Cie to become What today is Jaeger lecoultre !


----------



## 2manywatchez (Mar 3, 2009)

Nice photos! What case are you going to put that one in?! :-d


----------



## pompe (Jul 8, 2008)

It already has a case ! And it now serves as my desk clock.

Actually i rarely wind it up since the ticking is quite loud and my desk is in my bedroom


----------



## danielb (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks for sharing:-!


----------

